# about rci 2950



## scorpion77770 (May 2, 2011)

hello,i have a rci 2950, and i would like to know where and how i can find the roger beep, i want expand the tone, i just want to know how can i do it and what i need,thank i appreciated any help ATT white scorpion-142:4-dontkno


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

I assume this is a 2 way radio so I moved your post here.

BG


----------

